# BMW to expand U.S. plant in South Carolina - Confirms X7 Production



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Great for the home team. A larger BMW foot print is a good thing for the Upstste. 
It is kind of funny that with all the things they do to up their CAFE number, BMW needs to build a large SUV to keep up with the Audi and MB out there. I wonder how many 3 cyl FWD cars they will have to sell to make up for it? N4S


----------



## ChrisF01 (Aug 21, 2012)

They have the new 2 series, which I see more of them than the old 1 series. They'll be selling the i3 and eventually i8 in small numbers, as well as expanding their diesel lineup, the X3 and 7 series now have diesel options. As said in the article they're introducing a plug in X5. Also its pretty obvious the X7 will get a diesel option (to counter the GL350 Bluetech), so I don't really see them having issues with their CAFE from a small volume <100k/year model.


----------



## WWONG (Mar 20, 2013)

Hope they take the time to make the X7 great, and not go the lazy GM route and just extend the back of the X5 like the Tahoe/Suburban (and GMC/Caddilac vers. of them)


----------



## NoI4plz (May 2, 2012)

X5 =ML
X7 =GL

Coolio. Finally a competitor to the GL. If the X7 is launched, i wonder how the pricing ladder will change


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I heard the Guv say they love Germany but South Carolina is now the BMW Capital of the World. :jack: :clap:


----------

